# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > مكتبة الطب والصيدلة و التمريض والتخصصات الطبية >  كتاب الطب النبوي..

## شذى البنفسج

(( الطب النبوي )) .. 





تأليف: الإمام شمس الدين أبي عبد الله بن قيم الجوزية موضوع: الطب والتداوي
نبذة: كتاب مختزل من كتابه: الشهير "زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد". وهو من الكتب الطبية، التي عالجت مُشكلات الجسد وأدوائه البدنية والنفسانية، وهو مُسْتَلْهَم من أفعال النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وهَديه ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ في التداوي من مختلف العلل. وقد زوده المؤلف بفوائدَ طبيةٍ، مُسْتَخْلَصَة من فوائد الثمار، والخضروات، واللحوم ... وغيرها، مرتبةً على حروف المعجم. 





للتحميل : 


الطب النبوي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):  يعطيكِ العافيه

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الله يعافيك عمار ..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يعطيكي الف عافيه شذى على الكتاب 
 ويعتبر التداوى بالاعشاب من الظواهر العريقة فى شبة الجزيرة العربية منذ قديم الزمان، وكان الاطباء

العرب القدماء يؤمنون بانه لا يوجد مرض لا يمكن علاجه بالنباتات، وقد تدرجت معرفة هذا النوع من

التداوى من سلالة الى اخرى حتى كونت ما يسمى بالطب الشعبى فى العالم العربي.....

ولقد اشتهر العرب فى تطوير التداوى بالاعشاب خلال العصور الوسطى، وانتشرت أبحاث ومخطوطات

مبنية على قواعد قوية إبان العصر الذهبى للطب الاسلامى، حيث انتشرت شهرة الاطباء العرب عبر العالم

مع انتشار الاسلام، وبالاخص عن طريق الحجاج الذين يفدون الى مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة...

وتمتاز الاقطار العربية باتساع رقعتها واعتدال جوها، لذالك فهى تملك ثروة طبيعية واخرى اقتصادية

هائلة من الاعشاب الطبية والعطرية، استخدمها قدماء المصريين والعرب من قديم الزمان، ويشهد على

ذالك ما دونه المصريين فى بردياتهم، والعرب فى مذكراتهم وموسوعاتهم عن النباتات الطبية، وكذالك

ما تحويه اسواق العطارين من الاعشاب والثمار والبذور التى يستخدمها العامه فى علاج امراضهم،

وما يزال تجار العطارة يستخدمون موسوعة ابن سينا، وتذكرة داود ومؤلفات الرازى وابن البيطار،

وغيرها من كتب العلماء العرب لعلاج المرضى..........

وقد وردت الكثير من الاحاديث الشريفة عن الاعشاب ومثال على ذالك قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

( عليكم بأربع، فإن فيهن شفاء من كل داء الا السام( الموت) ، السنا والسنوت والثفاء والحبة السوداء)..

ويعتبر العرب اول من اسس مذاخر الادوية او الصيدليات فى بغداد، وهم اول من استخدم الكحول لاذابة

المواد الغير قابلة للذوبان فى الماء، واول من استخدم السنمكه والكافور وجوز القبىء والقرنفل وحبة

البركة فى التداوى، واول من اماطوا اللثام عن كثير من اسرار هذه الاعشاب الطبية، واصبحت حقائق

فى العلوم والتكنولوجيا.........

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اهلا مها نورتي ..
ومشكورة عالاضافة الرائعة ..

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> 


 
هلا فيك ..  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## dribm

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
جاري التحميل ... بحب هاي الأشياء ... شكرا شذى  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## mustapha

un livre très intéressant merçi à tous

----------


## mustapha

شدى merçi infinémant pour cet livre

----------


## سمير الدليمي

;شكرا كتاب يحمل صفات رائعة

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اهلا بالجميع ..

----------


## newmoon

:Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17): شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------

